# Is swimming good for bodybuilding



## lamer (Apr 10, 2002)

As above.


----------



## gopro (Apr 10, 2002)

No


----------



## Robboe (Apr 10, 2002)

It's good for swimming.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2002)

First, is it just me or are you really annoying dude?  Crap posts dont help anyone and they polute decent threads... so unless you are actually carrying on a conversation, mind not trying so hard to get in the pic gallery?  

Second, I dont really think that swimming is going to help you put on mass all that much.  In fact, can almost guarantee it.  But it is great for your heart, etc... and an hour or two in the pool a day sure will burn some calories.

Eggs


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 10, 2002)

Funny you should ask, I was just reading something on this the other day and it said swimming often can actually cause your body to retain more fat to keep warm while in the water. I thought you'd keep warm enough swimming but I guess not. 
It also said that lactic acid build up was worse for swimming which is also bad for muscles. 
It went on to say that running or power walking was the best cardio activities.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2002)

Hm, I'm not sure StB... my old man was a swimmer growing up and his pics are pretty shredded.

And assuming the guys on the US swim Team arent into AS, they are pretty muscular as well as cut.

So I'm not sure.  One of the decent things about it is that you wont have to get your knees replaced after 20 years   Ah, well maybe your rotator cuffs will be defunct.

Eggs


----------



## Fade (Apr 10, 2002)

Not if you drown.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 10, 2002)

Yeah thats what I was thinking to Eggs, most swimmers you see are ripped so I wasn't to sure about it. Just something I was reading, you never know whats true or not but if did make me wonder.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2002)

I think swimming is a good cardio work-out. (although you will not raise you body temperature or sweat.)


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> First, is it just me or are you really annoying dude?
> 
> Eggs




LMAO!!

Eggs, why don`t you tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2002)

Ahh, this is a kindler, gentler world these days... sorry about that dude.  Lets try that again.

"First, is it just me or are you trying super hard to get into the Gallery so you can scope out all the hottie babes?"

*My eye has begun twitching at this point, so we'll end with that*

Eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

ROTFLMFAO!!  Nice try buddy


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't know if Prince saves my old Q & A columns, but I once answered a question on swimming as cardio for getting cut...fact is, it is NOT a good method! Anyone that is ripped from swimming is that way in spite of it, not because of it.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 11, 2002)

There's a little contradiction here: 

On the one hand, Your body will have to work hard to maintain your normal temperature in the cold water  
(well, colder that body temp anyway) - this will burn calories.

On the other hand: Due to the cold water, your body temp will never raise to levels 
where a lot of calories get burnt, like does any other kind of cardio.

Question remains: since your whole body gets worked during a swimming session, 
is it not a viable alternative to all the other cardio types out there ?

Am I correct here, or hopelessly wrong ?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I don't know if Prince saves my old Q & A columns, but I once answered a question on swimming as cardio for getting cut...fact is, it is NOT a good method! Anyone that is ripped from swimming is that way in spite of it, not because of it.



I never said that I think swimming will get you cut, I just said that it's a good cardio work-out!


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I never said that I think swimming will get you cut, I just said that it's a good cardio work-out!



I know that Prince...I was just commenting in general


----------

